# Little or no cervical mucus



## photographerlady (Aug 18, 2012)

Anyone experience little or no cm? For the last three years of TTC I have experienced no cervical mucus. Has anyone received any helpful information on any treatment/remedy or indeed fell pregnant?


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi photographerlady,

I have pcos which means my hormones are out of whack which is presumably part of the reason I've always had limited cm.  I did get some fertile cm for the first time after my ovarian drilling.  We have been using conceive plus for the majority of the time we have been ttc and will continue to do so regardless of what my body does now!  Clomid can also dry up your cm, so it's probably worth looking at a sperm friendly lube to help - either Pre-seed or conceive plus.

Good luck xx


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

i have started using concieve plus really helps


----------



## yellowflower (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi there,

I started taken Evening Primrose Oil tablets and I was amazed at how much CM I had that month!! Maybe worth a try.


----------

